# Is this a DICK MOVE?



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Hell no brother,they only have to show a little bit of cleavage and us poor buggers say yes,take it when you can.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

clarkey said:


> Hell no brother,they only have to show a little bit of cleavage and us poor buggers say yes,take it when you can.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gatesy it's easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Remind me ...
Who was it who coined the phrase "Angry Eastern European Wife"?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Just hope she never bring it up in a court proceedings.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's certainly creative... which goes hand in hand with your profession, accountancy!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure, were the roles reversed, you would have said yes too.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

one cannot love anyone, if one does not love oneself first.

i pasted this copy from fromm for you gatesy.
its a bit wordy but his bit on self love is important i think. selfishness and narcisism are the opposite of self love according to fromm.
his book "escape from freedom" is a cracker.
he was a student of freuds and adler who were instrumental in defining european values in terms of sexual struggle and the quest for power. many of their ideas fed through into fascism and the ideas of sado masochism, submission to authority. these were founding ideas in nazism. Fromm got it back to love as the driving force and his stuff is very good.
The chapter on the disentegration of love in western society and the idea of "whats in it for me " in every relationship is quite on the money,

heres the paste from wiki (if you can make sense of it) he's quite a paradoxical thinker (go buddha)

The Art of Loving is a 1956 book by psychologist and social philosopher Erich Fromm,[1] which was published as part of the "World Perspectives Series"[2] edited by Ruth Nanda Anshen. In this work, Fromm recapitulated and complemented the theoretical principles of human nature found in Fromm's Escape from Freedom and Man for Himself - principles which were revisited in many of his other major works.
Fromm presents love as a skill that can be taught and developed. He rejects the idea of loving as something magical and mysterious that cannot be analyzed and explained, and is therefore skeptical about popular ideas such as "falling in love" or being helpless in the face of love. Because modern humans are alienated from each other and from nature, we seek refuge from our aloneness in romantic love and marriage (pp. 79-81). However, Fromm observes that real love "is not a sentiment which can be easily indulged in by anyone." It is only through developing one's total personality to the capacity of loving one's neighbor with "true humility, courage, faith and discipline" that one attains the capacity to experience real love. This should be considered a rare achievement (p. vii). Fromm defended these opinions also in interview with Mike Wallace when he states: "love today is a relatively rare phenomenon, that we have a great deal of sentimentality; we have a great deal of illusion about love, namely as a...as something one falls in. But the question is that one cannot fall in love, really; one has to be in love. And that means that loving becomes, and the ability to love, becomes one of the most important things in life."[3]
The Art of Loving argues that the active character of true love involves four basic elements: care, responsibility, respect, and knowledge (p. 24). Each of these is difficult to define and can differ markedly depending on the people involved and their circumstances. Seen in these terms, love is hard work, but it is also the most rewarding kind of work.
One of the book's concepts is self-love. According to Fromm, loving oneself is quite different from arrogance, conceit or egocentrism. Loving oneself means caring about oneself, taking responsibility for oneself, respecting oneself, and knowing oneself (e.g. being realistic and honest about one's strengths and weaknesses). In order to be able to truly love another person, one needs first to love oneself in this way.
Fromm calls the general idea of love in contemporary Western society égoïsme à deux - a relationship in which each person is entirely focused on the other, to the detriment of other people around them. The current belief is that a couple should be a well-assorted team, sexually and functionally, working towards a common aim. This is in contrast with Fromm's description of true love and intimacy, which involves willful commitment directed toward a single unique individual. One cannot truly love another person if one does not love all of mankind including oneself.
The book includes explorations of the theories of brotherly love, motherly and fatherly love, erotic love, self-love, and the love of God (pp. 7-76), and an examination into love's disintegration in contemporary Western culture


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Lapse said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...


That may not be what he's saying but it's probably very close to the reality.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Lapse said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...


   , not at all.
what i'm saying is to understand the modern love relationship is incredibly complex. ideas like "not" buying the AI feed back into ideas of "sacrifice" and even further into ideas of misunderstanding of selfishness v self celebration.
they feed back into ideas of sado-masochism and submission to a partner. these are relationship cul-de-sacs.

people who wish to perfect the art of fishing will devote 1000's of hours to trying to perfect said art.
yet relationships (which are , in the end, a life wager, a betting of "the lot" on certain people) most will devote 10 milliseconds. 

try texting your missus a few passages from the great love doctors (certainly not me) (and certainly not sigmund   ), they generally see it as more meaningful then flowers or chocalates. they generally see it as foreplay   
paradoxically, they will not only approve the AI they'll sail out into the harbour with you for some hanky panky. win win


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

patwah said:


> NO
> 
> This is a dick move.....
> 
> Patwah really, is that something you just happened to have in the archives??


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

It is not a dick move.

It also has nothing to do with whether you are an asshole or not :?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Why do you have to ask permission?
Hand in your man card!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Just don't let her see your pencil case.
Gatesy
4
Al
Forever together


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

It's OK Gatesy it's only money  My husband enquired about the price of my AI when I bought it in 2008. How much was that $1000 or $2000 ? I replied it was closer to $2000. Lying by omission is OK isn't it :lol: He is semi retired and I am the wage earner so I can justify anything in my head OK :lol:


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

As long as the tea bag stayed stowed no line has been crossed.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

suehobieadventure said:


> It's OK Gatesy it's only money  My husband enquired about the price of my AI when I bought it in 2008. How much was that $1000 or $2000 ? I replied it was closer to $2000. Lying by omission is OK isn't it :lol: He is semi retired and I am the wage earner so I can justify anything in my head OK :lol:


Love it Sue.

Reminded me of this: viewtopic.php?f=18&t=49698&p=510822


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Internet Absolutions: $5 - guaranteed
Internet Absolutions recognised by wives: $ Pls Inquire


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Just don't be using the line, "Ah, you're just cranky because you don't have a thyroid!" when she realises that you have put the money down Gatesy.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Well we were discussing Xmas presents today since we finally have a little extra to spend after we sold the apartment (nothing crazy but have given one another $500 limit for Xmas). I said i just want stuff for the kayak and her response was 'yeah you're getting the kayak, but you need something under the tree'. I said i just want accessories for the kayak. She said you can have that as well but you need something under the tree. Seems like she is fully appreciating the kayak is coming and still wants to buy me a xmas gift. I don't want anything else, just the kayak


Sounds like the thyroid might have been the problem all along.
Where do I take my wife for that ?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Well we were discussing Xmas presents today since we finally have a little extra to spend after we sold the apartment (nothing crazy but have given one another $500 limit for Xmas). I said i just want stuff for the kayak and her response was 'yeah you're getting the kayak, but you need something under the tree'. I said i just want accessories for the kayak. She said you can have that as well but you need something under the tree. Seems like she is fully appreciating the kayak is coming and still wants to buy me a xmas gift. I don't want anything else, just the kayak


You're in so much trouble dude.

I don't think you know how deep you've dug this hole.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Gatesy said:


> Well we were discussing Xmas presents today since we finally have a little extra to spend after we sold the apartment (nothing crazy but have given one another $500 limit for Xmas). I said i just want stuff for the kayak and her response was 'yeah you're getting the kayak, but you need something under the tree'. I said i just want accessories for the kayak. She said you can have that as well but you need something under the tree. Seems like she is fully appreciating the kayak is coming and still wants to buy me a xmas gift. I don't want anything else, just the kayak


It might be a ball and chain, so act surprised and say "thanks, that will make a great anchor for the new kayak" ;-)


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Whatever you spend on the kayak will be doubled


----------

